# Matching Panel Questions



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm sure this has been asked many times before, and i asked a similar question for Approval panel, but wondering if anyone can help me...I know some questions will be very child specific but what type of generalised questions are asked at Matching Panel?

We go to panel on Monday (yikes). When we went to AP back in Nov i was a nervous wreak, but haven't been too bad this time around. Well thats not quite true but i've been more worried about not getting paperwork in on time, SW not turning up, a sudden snow shower stopping us getting there etc rather than the day itself, but woke up this morning and suddenly i feel scared. I've reread the CPR/Medical/Court notes this morning and will reread the paperwork i wrote on why he is the right child later...how else can i prepare .....help!


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

1st MP we were given a list of questions they were going to ask before we went in, was funny as it only had our names on and the chair said, very unusually that they had no questions for us, we just had a general chat whilst in there.

This time round we were question on how we were going to promote our daughters heritage ad she is of mixed parentage and we are not, how she would fit in to our community.

Both times what was it about this child in particular, I have found MP to be lovely experiences both times, good luck x


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi sweetie


I have sent you a pm x


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

Same for us with the "why this child" question on both occasions.
At our first matching panel we were asked "how do you think your last lives will change". At our second matching panel we got "how had our lives changed since our eldest was placed". We did feel like they were just asking questions for the sake of it.

Matching panel is more relaxed than approval although you'll still feel nervous no matter how much people tell you not to worry.

Good luck


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Very child centered questions ie why this child, m
How can we meet needs, what were our work plans.

A little about contact and the uncertainty over the birth family situation.
Much more conversational and looking ahead.
Good luck and try and relax
X


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Why this child?
How do your personalities compliment one another? (As this was stated in our par)
What where we most looking forward to
What did we think would be the biggest challenges?

You'll do great


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

I got asked what will I do when I return to full time work?  
I also got asked what will I do when LO asks me about BP
DH was asked how will he sleep I the day? As he works nights 

Think that was it, good luck and try to enjoy


----------



## Brummig (Jan 14, 2011)

Its a bit of a blur but DH tells me they asked about why this child, how we would adapt to being a family of 4 rather than 3.  There was one question that really made us laugh - the report suggested we had an ordered house so how would we deal with the chaos a toddler brings?  We have routines for our birth child who has autism which we need to follow, eg morning routine, bedtimes, what he has in his packed lunch but we do not, and never have had an ordered house- its usually pretty chaotic!  It took 5 months from first getting the CPR to matching panel so they asked us about the delays and how we had found the process. The actual panel was much more relaxed than approval, but there was a lot of added stress for us due to a rather strained relationship with childs SW, total chaos in the building with not enough chairs in waiting rooms and the receptionist and our medical advisor nearly getting into a fight over chairs! I wasn't very well either.

Hope it goes really well for you.


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Sounds like I could of written your post. I was a nervous wreck and AP but MP I was miles better.
We were told what they were going to ask before going in.
They asked the standard....
Why this child?
Had be completed LOs bedroomm?(we were dividing our bedroom to make 2rooms.)
Have we chosen a guardian? If so who?
I can't remember the last question but was a quick simple question.
Good luck hun xx


----------

